# I found greenies in oz



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

i found a supplier of greenies here down under....................i gave it to elmo but he seems to love his schmacko's better....................now the wait for the green poop


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

That's interesting, Sisse could take them or leave them too....she would rather have her Cheerios than greenies!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Beastie LOVES greenies, and I've yet to see green poop (thank goodness)!


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

..........well no green poop







...................nat and elmo


----------

